# 93-96 fleetwood owners



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

just wondering whats a good size tire to put on a set of 14's if i have a 94 big body??
its not cut,just stock.
my inner fender wells by the skirt are trimmed.


any info will help.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

14x7 front 14x6 in the rear, I run a 175/75/14 I do a lot of freeway driving, so I like the little bit taller tire.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

would rather have a 175/70 but im on 185's....doesnt look bad doesnt give me any problems rubbing and they ride pretty good, since they are 185's from the side they look similiar to a 175/75 but once you see the tread itself you can tell its a little wider


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

soooo.....are saying 175's are better/safer than 185's?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I would not say they are safer, 185 can handle a little more weight but 185 are a little bit wider, I have 14x6 in ther rear of my car I used to have 185 but they rubbed when my car was all the way down so I went to a 175.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Dec 6 2004, 04:46 PM
> *14x7 front 14x6 in the rear, I run a 175/75/14 I do a lot of freeway driving, so I like the little bit taller tire.
> [snapback]2479896[/snapback]​*



agreed


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm going to get my tires today....what size tires should I get? The ride is stock


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What rims?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Dec 6 2004, 10:08 PM
> *I would not say they are safer,  185 can handle a little more weight but 185 are a little bit wider, I have 14x6 in ther rear of my car I used to have 185 but they rubbed when my car was all the way down so I went to a 175.
> [snapback]2480587[/snapback]​*


when you had 185 were you running 70's or 75's....its close in my wheel well and my car is about to get its cherry popped in a few weeks and im unsure on how bad it will rub.....doesnt now but im thinking 2-3''s lower will start up some problems


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

the 185's will rub depending on how low u drop the car.... For a dialey they would be fine but push the limit on the making the tire look square and not ballooned. The 175's will do ya right..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Dec 7 2004, 03:13 PM
> *What rims?
> [snapback]2482683[/snapback]​*



14x7 and x6's


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so 175/70/14 tires
on a 14 x 7 rim shall work on a big body???
without rubbing,
my wells are shaved.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 7 2004, 03:42 PM
> *so 175/70/14 tires
> on a 14 x 7 rim shall work on a big body???
> without rubbing,
> ...


If you are stock height and you air suspension works you may be alright, my car did not rub but as soon as there is weight in the back it will rub that was on 175/70.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my first set of 14's rubbed at stock height on 175/70's but they were all 14x7
i changed to 14x6 in the rear on 175/70 and never had a nother rubbing problme no matter how low the car was


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

13s for me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

14x7 real daytons on 175 70 14 tires


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 11:26 PM
> *14x7 real daytons on 175 70 14 tires
> [snapback]2484240[/snapback]​*



um....thats great, but what if you don't have real daytons


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2004, 12:03 AM
> *um....thats great, but what if you don't have real daytons
> [snapback]2484391[/snapback]​*


then you need to run a 14x6 like the rest of us


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thats what i have, but I was trying to get a definate answear on tire size


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

175's.....either a 70 or 75 

they will need somewhere around 45-50 psi in them


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 8 2004, 01:34 PM
> *175's.....either a 70 or 75
> 
> they will need somewhere around 45-50 psi in them
> [snapback]2486502[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been having a hard time finding these tires................imagine that :ugh: so far I've found 185/75/14 in white walls, and 185/70/14....but 175 seems to impossible to find :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

175/70R14 All day, anything else looks to big. They will not rub with x6s on the back. If you want to run x7s you need to shorten your rear end by 1" on both sides, thats whats ima do.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Tru, your gonna have to order some 175s, they are pretty hard to come by in the midwest


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

175's can be a bitch to find.....cooper makes a 175/70...go to a cooper dealer and have them order the tires for you.....either that or order them yourself...never know you might find a better deal that way

cooper trendsetters


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn I wish I would have known that they were hard to come by, or I would have ordered them when I ordered my rims.........Oh well. 
right now I have 185/75/14's and we had to do some trimming on the sqirts, and bending on the inner qtr. panel :uh: It still rubbed on the passernger side when hitting a dip, but i did have a back-seat full of stock rims and tires..lol
I'm going to order some 175/70's today


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

14x7 Ds all the way around, on 175/70/14s.

Real Ds = no rub on the back :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

how you gonna roll on a 175/40?.....thats like an inch of tire


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks nice trudawg.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

looking good.....what year is that caddy...looks basically identical to mine except im sitting on nothing but chrome


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 10 2004, 11:52 PM
> *looking good.....what year is that caddy...looks basically identical to mine except im sitting on nothing but chrome
> [snapback]2494832[/snapback]​*


its a 94 w/ 67,000 original miles. I absolutely love it. 
I had a black 95 Brougham prior to this one w/ 85,000 miles, moonroof, tan leather, and sim top, I ended up tradin that one in for the 94 :0


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

mines a 93 with 57000 miles...i drive like 30 minutes to work every day... i hate watching that odometer turn over...i have put almost 10000 miles on the car since ive had it


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 6 2004, 08:37 PM
> *just wondering whats a good size tire to put on a set of 14's if i have a 94 big body??
> its not cut,just stock.
> my inner fender wells by the skirt are trimmed.
> ...


get real daytons and 14x7's will fit no problem in the rear


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 11 2004, 11:01 AM
> *mines a 93 with 57000 miles...i drive like 30 minutes to work every day... i hate watching that odometer turn over...i have put almost 10000 miles on the car since ive had it
> [snapback]2495497[/snapback]​*



post a pic!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

175-70-14 YepYep :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lv93fleetwood_@Dec 10 2004, 02:49 AM
> *14x7 Ds all the way around, on 175/40/14s.
> 
> Real Ds = no rub on the back  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2492336[/snapback]​*


Tru


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

175 70 14's on my old 95 real D's no rubbing


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 10 2004, 09:35 AM
> *how you gonna roll on a 175/40?.....thats like an inch of tire
> [snapback]2492628[/snapback]​*


My bad, fixed the post.


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2004, 06:55 PM
> *  175 70 14's on my old 95 real D's no rubbing
> [snapback]2499302[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 12 2004, 06:00 PM
> *post a pic!
> [snapback]2498942[/snapback]​*






























185 70's...i just noticed that my whitewall looks screwy in the resized pics but not the fullsized ones....looks all uneven and lopsided :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: nice rides!


----------



## bigdeezi (Jan 7, 2005)

i got a 96 and i slapped on some 14x7s in front and 14x6s in the rear with 175/75/14 all the way around, but it still rubs when i have people in the back or when i turn a corner ad the body leans to one side. its hitting on the inside of the skirt on the metal arms that slide up to lock it in place. how do i modify the skirt so it won't rub. by the way the car is not lifted. thanks.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdeezi_@Jan 7 2005, 03:21 AM
> *i got a 96 and i slapped on some 14x7s in front and 14x6s in the rear with 175/75/14 all the way around, but it still rubs when i have people in the back or when i turn a corner ad the body leans to one side. its hitting on the inside of the skirt on the metal arms that slide up to lock it in place. how do i modify the skirt so it won't rub. by the way the car is not lifted. thanks.
> [snapback]2580099[/snapback]​*


Cut the arms shorter, take them off and look for the rub marks trim them to that.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea there is a PLASTIC tab that protrudes just enough to rub ......slice that mofo off


----------



## bigdeezi (Jan 7, 2005)

I already trimmed the plastic tabs where the metal arm locks into place and grinded down the metal arm where it was constantly rubbing. But it still rubs when i got people in the back or when i hit a corner. It looks like my only solution is to relocate the arm so that it locks into place higher up on the skrt. Has anyone ever heard or done this?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

i have the same problem with mine im running 14x6s from homeboyz (chinas) with 175/75 in the back and rubs on the passenger side i have about half inch gap on the driver. what i did is bent the skinny piece of the skirt back and pushed the lever all the way up that will work just fine. now i gotta bang the hell out the side of the back panel to see if it doesnt rub when i have someone else in the car... how the hell can i shave the iner fender well or is there another easier way to stop the rubing i got a boddy shaping hammer that im gonna use to see if that works.???????????


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

TTT

Hello Fleetwooderz,

I have a 93 fleetwod and I am having clearance issues in the rear.

What did you do to make them not rub in rear? (real 14x7 Dayton, w 170/70/14)

Any pics of what gets cut , trimmed or shaved????T


Thanks for any input?

J.D.


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

its really simple, just take off the skirt, a black plastic tab which the little metal arm lands on, just shave that bitch off, put the skirt back on the car and swing the lil metal arm back up, then bend it in away from where the tire is.


thats what i did.

mine has juice and lays ass all day no rubbing.


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

14x7 with 175 70s look pretty nice look almost like 13s, but the tire is very ''square'' i got all 14x6s right now with 175 75s and they look too big but the tire looks nicer/skinnier, shit i dont know ? im sellin mine probably put some ''showtime ''wire wheels 14x7 with some 5.20s?i hear they wont rub,all the other china wires suck dirtymayatepinga


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

im rollin on 175/75's r14""..i have nooo problem wit tha rubbin in tha back of my ride..i was thinin about 175/70'sr14..but still havent really decided..yo delriocopkiller..u got any pics of ur ride by anychance??


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

175/70/14 is the best lookin 14 inch tire you can buy


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Nov 21 2005, 06:42 PM~4251517
> *im rollin on 175/75's r14""..i have nooo problem wit tha rubbin in tha back of my ride..i was thinin about 175/70'sr14..but still havent really decided..yo delriocopkiller..u got any pics of ur ride by anychance??
> *


ill post some up tomorrow, i got some of the 14x7 on 175 70 and some of it on 14x6 allaround on 75s


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

14/7 Daytons & 175/70R14 mastercraft tires just had to shave the tabs off the skirts a little bit and it was good


----------



## TXFLEET (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 10 2004, 10:51 PM~2494952
> *its a 94 w/ 67,000 original miles. I absolutely love it.
> I had a black 95 Brougham prior to this one w/ 85,000 miles, moonroof, tan leather, and sim top, I ended up tradin that one in for the 94 :0
> *


  WHY WOULD U DO THAT?


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

14z
[attachmentid=491405]


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

i have 14x7 in front 14x6 in back on 175/70/14 hankooks stock suspension at the moment i can only have one passenger in the back max i had 2 people in the back and the tire rubbed so bad it melted the rubber all over the white wall i had to buy a new tire.I trimmed the skirt handles and i push the handles fully upwardsThe problem isnt the skirts so much its the tire rubs the inner wheel well on the drivers side.Im goin with 175/75/14 remingtons.......one i day im gonna buck up and buy daytons :happysad:


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

what about china 13x7 with 155/80 all the way around. want to order rims but want to see if they will work on the back when dropped. any one got 13's i just here alot of 14 talk.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

IF YOU ROLL ON 13'S GO WITH 155-80-13 & IF YOU ROLL ON 14'S GO WITH 175-70-14----PLAIN & SIMPLE UHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

but has any one had a problem tuckin a 13x7


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

13s. same trimming, noooo problems. 13S ON EVERYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


j.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

175x70's chinas w/ 14x6 in rear.
just put in for extended skirts so wish me luck on that...............


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

hell yeah better put my order for some 13's then. i was wondering about them extended skirts too, please tell me those extended skirts wont rub.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Mar 9 2006, 06:12 PM~5012886
> *hell yeah better put my order for some 13's then. i was wondering about them extended skirts too, please tell me those extended skirts wont rub.
> *


THEY WILL RUB WITH 13X7S,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 03:55 AM~5016340
> *THEY WILL RUB WITH 13X7S,
> *


yes. You will have to get real daytons. I just went thru that on my 96 with extended skirts.


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

damn it. that fuckin sucks i want to get some powder coats. but i dont wanna powder coat daytons.


----------



## caddilacker (Feb 26, 2006)

im running 175 70 14 on 14 by 7 i have a lil rub until i shave my wheel wells


----------



## caddilacker (Feb 26, 2006)

can any 1 tell me where to get the extended skirts from and how much


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

185/75/14 14x6 in back and 14x7 in front
tires are mad by bridgestone, i had a bitch of a time finding 175/75/14 in a white wall so i said fuck it and went a size up....still looks clean i think


----------



## DROCKLOCO (Mar 11, 2006)

damn the gold on them e&g grills doesnt match with the gold on any wheels! are they ''anodized''?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the gold on the E&G fades fast and some strips fade more faster than others. Chrome E&G are the shit tho.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddilacker_@Mar 10 2006, 09:55 PM~5022594
> *can any 1 tell me where to get the extended skirts from and how much
> *


$250 plus shipping send me yours and I can send them back extended.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2006, 03:43 AM~5078893
> *$250 plus shipping send me yours and I can send them back extended.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean Skim, your car cut?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 19 2006, 03:49 AM~5078898
> *Looks clean Skim, your car cut?
> *



No not yet...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------

